# OK, I gave you back your theme



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 12, 2007)

Got a number of complaints about the "re-skin". I went ahead and found the changes I needed to make to the template and changed the header image a bit. The color scheme taht seems very popular with many is now back in action.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 12, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Got a number of complaints about the "re-skin". I went ahead and found the changes I needed to make to the template and changed the header image a bit. The color scheme taht seems very popular with many is now back in action.



Looks wonderful, Rich. Looks like the good old days of...yesterday!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 12, 2007)

THANKS!! I much prefer this "scheme"


----------



## christiana (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## PastorFaulk (Sep 12, 2007)

I liked the new-old theme


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 12, 2007)

If you guys like the theme I switched it to then it is selectable down on the bottom of the page. It's in the lower right for this theme but in the lower left for the other. The theme I had switched it to was TvB Curves. There are about 6 others to select from.


----------



## lwadkins (Sep 12, 2007)

Either scheme was fine with me, but thanks for all the work you do Rich.


----------



## thekingsknight (Sep 12, 2007)

lwadkins said:


> ...thanks for all the work you do Rich.



P. S. This one is easy on the eyes and it goes with my avatar.


----------



## christiana (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, its that color contrast that helps with the easier viewing; only reason for preferring the first one!


----------



## caddy (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah yes: the good old days:

Like a cozy black and white soap of old!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhzIMqFRxmI]YouTube - The Secret Storm 1955[/ame]


----------

